# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Чужие истории

## mihailv

И смех и грех.
Этот исторический документ является счетом, найденным в кладовой монастыря под Петербургом.
Один маляр был приглашен в церковь для реставрации стен, икон, куполов храмов.После окончания работ настоятель предложил написать маляру счет
на проделанную работу.Маляр, не будучи знатоком в тонкостях русского языка и бухгалтерии, написал счет:

1. Увеличил небеса и прибавил звезды 1 руб.
2. Раскрасил место рождения христа 7 руб.
3. Промыл Мудрую Деву и покрыл ее 2 раза 21 руб.
4. Деве Марии сделал нового младенца 11 руб.
5. Восстановил Божьей Матери вытертые места 4 руб.
6. Поправил одежду Адаму и Еве после искушения 15 руб.
7. По разу покрыл всех дев миротворцев 42 руб.
8. Покрыл 3 раза Марию Магдалину матом, чтобы не блестела 2 руб.
9. Отделал Варвару у входа 18 руб.
10. Покрыл Ангела и вставил перо святому духу 12 руб.
11. Покрасил зад Мадонне лаком 12 руб.
12. Удлинил конец Архангелу Михаилу 4 руб.
13. Разделил линии и поставил крест над всеми святыми 8 руб.
____________________

ИТОГО: 152 руб.
Подпись - маляр Пророков.

На счете имелась резолюция:
"Церковному старосте оплатить этому богохульнику счет на 152 руб., пока он не перепортил всех святых".

Подпись настоятель храма - отец Варсанофий.

----------


## mihailv

Дед седой, трясутся руки,
Вверившись в прогресс науки
Смолодить решил фонотеку
И отправился в город, в аптеку…
На свой скромный пенсион,
Накупил «Виагы» он…
Прилетел домой на крыльях!
Старость позабыта, в быльях-
Деду, как шлея под хвост-
Мхом дорога на погост..
Горсть за горстью все таблетки
Выпил наш мечтатель редкий,
Предвкушая с них эффект,
Поспешил сыскать объект,
Для любовной, для утехи,
Сладко думая о грехе…
Как назло, его старуха,
В бане перебравши духа,
Нездоровила в тот день-
Разобрала её мигрень..
Дед помчался до соседки
(Шалости были не редки).
Дома только не застал-
Муж её в Сельпо услал…
Стал растерян наш герой-
Как же поступить с собойИ
К слову, начали лекарства
Похотски проситься в царства…
Вспомнил, баба есть одна!
Славится, что не скромна!
Точно, надеть не откажет-
В счастье старика уважит.
Двинул к ней, нелёгкий путь-
Стало вверх портки тянуть……
Кое-как достигнув цели,
Отдохнув у близкой ели,
Ринулся в атаку дед, Ох, и натворит он бед!
Но возврат теперь уж позен-
Ниже пояса вид грозен..
Баба ж славилась не зря - Всем жила себя даря…
Вот и щас с ней председатель,
(Высшей власти обладатель.).
Вон, маячит за окном, Слюни испускает ртом…
Эх зараза, в этот час!!!...Прочь скорее с его глаз!
Проявлять пришлось смекалку,
Напрягая всю закалку-
Перебежкой со двора,
И к забору, где дыра…
Как и кто его усладитИ?
Седина уже не варит..
Тело погрузилось в жар..
Из штанов как - будто пар..
Импульсно, Виагры ток, Нагнетает кипяток..
Сердца жуткое нытьё Вот оно- и  забытьё…..…
Дед очухался в палате.
Бабка рядом вздыхает в халате,
Причитает: «Бесстыжий балбес!
И откуда взвихурился бесИ?»
Говорит: «Как хватилась вечерить
Где ж ты мог целый день колобродитьИ?
Я знакомых тогда всполошила,
Все пешками, дворы исходили…
За деревню пошли мы искать
(Тело значит, земле хоть предать)..
Долго, имя твое мы кричали
Матерились и ласкою звали…
И наткнулись в лесу на пейзаж.
Уморил всех представший коллаж!
По поляне, изорвавши траву,
Борозда шла подобная рву,
А в конце её пахарь лежал,
Без сознанья, по виду как спал!
На груди всю одежду истёр…
Из штанов возвышался бугор…..
-Докторицы, чуть тебя откачали
Очень долго они колдовали…
Вызывали аж знать медсестёр,
(Заходил даже Эдик-монтёр)…
Дня четыре, пока ты был в коме,
Мне твердили: «Ваш дед на приёме!»
А потом наступила пора-
Предъявили тебя….без бугра….»

P.S. Дед теперь знаменит по округе,
Завелись молодые подруги!
Организм поменял свой настрой-
Щас по первому зову - «на бой»
Дед, как будто бы молодость вспомнил
Лет 50 от реалей отполнил.
Он в аптеку уже ни ногой-
«Возмужал» от поездки одной!
Всё в ажуре, порядок и лад,
Обретён им на старости клад…
Гложет мысль лишь одна до сих пор:
Что в палате с ним делал монтёрИ?....

----------


## Logitech

Ох, ну первый пост ваще взачёт! Честно скопирую на страницу  в соц.сеть))

----------

